# [RISOLTO] Gentoo minimal , niente internet ed errori alboot

## BloodySun

Salve , ho scaricato il cd minimal di gentoo...lo ho messo su una penna usb da 16 gb usando unetbootin, connessione con cavo ethernet 

dando iwconfig leggo solo :

lo (vuota)

eth0  no wireless extension 

wlan0 (nome scheda wireless e di rete , key nessuna , essid nessuno... 

insomma non è impostata.

Ovviamente io sto usando connessione cavo ethernet non wifi!

durante l'avvio del liveusb leggo:

```

* Cannot add provide "net" as a service with the same name exist 

Cannot start nfsmount  as a rpc.statd could not start 

```

 

mi si avvia la shell del livecd , dopo aver fatto tutte le operazioni descritte nell'handbook , vado a usare "links" per scaricarmi lìgli screenshot di Portage ......ma links non me la dà buona :

```

links www.gentoo.org

 error loading ....http://www.gentoo.org  

host not found

```

non so se il problema di links è connesso a quello che viene scritto nel boot ......Pero' boh non funziona nreanke l'eternet che è sempre partito in automatico....Last edited by BloodySun on Wed Feb 16, 2011 7:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

iwconfig si usa per configurare connessioni wireless, quindi se sei connesso via cavo quello non ti serve proprio, devi usare ifconfig. normalmente se inserisci il cavo prima del boot dovrebbe partire tutto in automatico, comunque prova a dare ifconfig eth0 up && dhcpcd eth0 se la tua rete è configurata con dhcp, altrimenti dovrai provvedere a fornire ip, netmask, gateway e server dns. per provare se il tutto funziona dai ping www.google.it (o qualsiasi altro sito web di tuo gradimento). l'errore durante il boot puoi tranquillamente ignorarlo.

----------

## BloodySun

EDIT 

Si si infatti ....è sempre partita in automatico l'eternet...

ifconfig eth0 up && dhcpcd eth0 

PARTITA L'ETERNET.....chissa' come mai non parte piu in automatico come prima....

----------

## k01

è normale che ti dia solo lo se nessun altra interfaccia è attiva

ifconfig eth0 up

è un comando unico, non ti ho mai detto dai ifconfig, e poi eth0 up. serve appunto ad attivare l'interfaccia eth0 e successivamente si richiede un indirizzo ip tramite dhcpcd.

EDIT: ecco...

----------

## marziods

Hai risolto il problema??

se si scrivi [SOLVED]

mandi mandi

----------

